# Wie wird man Teamangler?



## Hobbyangler89 (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo,


 nur mal aus reiner Neugier, wie wird man Teamangler bei irgendeinem Team, z.B.: Jackson, Browning, Comoran, HART usw?


 Ich selber hätte kein Interesse daran Teamangler zu werden, aber ich wüsste es gerne nur mal aus reiner Neugier, wie man es wird. Und welche Vor- bzw. Nachteile hat man so als Teamangler?


 Schöne Grüße


 Hobbyangler89


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Viele kommen über Beziehungen rein. Manche weil sie Symphatisch sind und das Markenimage aufhübschen. Andere über ein Casting oder eine Bewerbung. Ich schätze das die guten alten Beziehungen bei den Teamanglern die meisten Posten gebracht haben.

Vorteile: Du bekommst Angelgerät vergünstigt, teilweise umsonst. Du hast gute Connections zu anderen Teamanglern was deine Fänge stark verbessern kann...genügend Flexibilität vorausgesetzt.

Und du bist in den Medien. Das wollen ja viele. Hier muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob das gut oder schlecht ist.

Nachteile: Leistungsdruck und die Pflicht zu liefern bei der Ausübung deines Hobbys. Hobby wird mehr zum Job. Muss man mögen. Dann auf Messen usw. präsent sein, Artikel schreiben, Videos drehen. Und du bist dann an die jeweilige Marke gebunden (zumindest Offiziell, aber ein Teamangler von Nash z.B. hätte sicher ein Problem, wenn der mit einem Fox Zelt und Pod, Dynamite Ködern und einem Chub Zelt fischt). Manche wollen auch auf Teufel komm raus Teamangler sein und gehen dann lieber zu irgendeiner Schrottmarke, als kein Teamangler zu sein.

Ich glaube, das die meisten möchtegern Teamangler keinen blassen Schimmer haben, auf WAS sie sich da einlassen!

Aber Teamangler sein ist ja sowas von "in"...


----------



## weserwaller (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Hobbyangler89 schrieb:


> Ich selber hätte kein Interesse daran Teamangler zu werden, aber ich wüsste es gerne nur mal aus reiner Neugier, wie man es wird.




In dem man toten Zandern glaubwürdig leben einhaucht


----------



## Hobbyangler89 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Danke estmal für die Antwort!
Und zu deiner Meinungs das, das Teamangler sein derzeit ja so "IN" ist habe ich auch. Da läuft ja derzeit ein richtiger Hype drum. Sogar auf Angel DVD´s werde Castings gefilmt usw.

Ich für mich, würde kein Teamangler sein wollen.

Grüße

Hobbyangler89


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Das sind dann die Auswüchse, die der Leistungs- und Veröffentlichungsdruck mit sich bringt.

Wer mal von einigen Berichten die waren Hintergründe gehört hat und was wirklich passiert oder gefangen wurde, der hat keine Lust mehr für Angelmagazine Geld zu bezahlen. Natürlich gibts auch eine Menge guter Autoren, welche gute Berichte schreiben. Aber ich wurde auch schon eines besseren belehrt und das über welche, die ich eigentlich zu den "guten" gezählt hätte.

Naja, überall wo es ums Geld und Ruhm geht wirds eben auch mal unschön.


----------



## JonasH (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Also persönlich kenne ich 2 Teamangler zwei verschiedener Karpfenköderhersteller. 
Sie bekommen die jeweiligen neuen Köder extrem vergünstigt (ich weiß von 2€ pro Kilo) oder umsonst in einer festgelegten Menge pro Jahr, dazu Merchandising Produkte... Aufkleber usw. (Hauptsache Werbung)
Die Position haben sie schlichtweg durch Postings bzw. Berichte in bestimmten Foren bekommen.
Beide bereuen es nicht wirklich, sind jedoch von den bereits angesprochenen Messen extrem genervt! Messestand aufbauen,abbauen, meistens in der Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag wieder zu Hause und Montag ganz normal arbeiten ist kein Vergnügen!
Heute denke ich, dass viel über YouTube geht, denn jeder der meint 'IN' sein zu müssen, benötigt heute ja einen Channel...


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Und so werden die "Vergünstigungen" dann auch recht schnell lächerlich. Mal angenommen du musst zu 5 Messen, wo 48h Zeit anfallen. Selbst wenn du nun für 30h Arbeitszeit einen Stundenlohn von 12 Euro veranschlagst, dann wären das bei 5 Messen bereits 1800 Euro, die du woanders hättest verdienen können. Und diese 1800 Euro musst du über Vergünstigungen erst einmal reinbekommen, um bei +-0 zu sein. Das ganze nennt sich dann Opportunitätskosten. Kennen die meisten aber nicht.

Wenn du 3 Euro pro Kg. Boilies sparst, dann musst du nur 600 Kg kaufen um das ganze ausgeglichen zu haben.

Verdienst du in einem regulären Job viel mehr, dann sieht die ganze Rechnung noch schlechter aus.

-----

Der Sinn von einem Teamangler ist doch, das er die Marke repräsentieren soll. Bei einigen Leuten kaufe ich das auch ab, das Klaus B. ein Daiwa Fan ist, oder das Martin B. 100% zu Drennan steht, oder mit Terry H. zu Dynamite. Aber was soll man denn von den ganzen Leuten halten, die muter die Teams wechseln und mal hier und mal dort sind. Was ist da genau die Aussage?

Mein Angelhändler berichtet mir von Leuten, die sehr jung sind und erst seit kurzem Angeln, aber auf Teufel komm raus in irgendein Team wollen. Klasse Einstellung...


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



> Mein Angelhändler berichtet mir von Leuten, die sehr jung sind und erst seit kurzem Angeln, aber auf Teufel komm raus in irgendein Team wollen. Klasse Einstellung...



Alles eine Zeitgeisterscheinung, die Leute sind heute medial überflutet und
kriegen eine Castingshow nach der anderen vorgesetzt. Es wird ihnen suggeriert,dass nur der zählt, wer auf egal welche Weise, mediale Präsens erreicht.
Das beinhaltet natürlich auch,dass dabei viele auf der Strecke bleiben und sich auch im Zweifelsfall der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben, wie z.b. der tote Zander Driller.
Es scheint gerade für jüngere Menschen, dass höchste zu sein, in irgend einer Form daran teilzunehmen.

Werden wir doch einfach alle Teamangler und so Werbeflächen für die Angelindustrie!

Jürgen


----------



## August (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

nun ja über einen eigenen Channel bei Youtube ist ja nichts einzuwenden solange man Spass an dem Drehen von Videos und Angeln hat.
Einige Jungangler oder auch neulinge schauen sich diese gerne an um Stellen an Gewässern zu finden oder einfach einmal zu sehen wie das so geht mit den Fangen und für so etwas müssen es auch nicht umbedingt Kapitale Fische sein.

Was Teamangler angeht mal ganz ehrlich, ich hatte mir früher vorgestellt das diese mitwirken an der Entwicklung von neuem Angelgerät allerdings sehe ich diese einfach im momment als reine Werbeträger für neue Produkte welche aus Fernost mit dem jeweiligen Markenlogo versehen worden, Es geht ja auch shon längst nicht mehr um die Qualität sondern um die Massenware und oftmals haben auch etliche Firmen reichlich Teamangler um Sympatien aller Generationen zu wecken gegenüber den Teamanglern.

was jetzt die frage des T.E. Angeht wie wird man Teamangler 

1 Über Beziehungen
2 Indem du Vorträge bei einem Grösseren Angelhändler bei der hausmesse hälst und von den Vertretern der Firmen angesprochen wirst.
3 Zufall (als Beispiel Rapala Schweden wo ein Mädel den Team am Hausgewässer zeigen musste wie man dort Fische Fängt und gleich im Team Gelandet ist)
4 Vieleicht für 100.000 Euro Produkte der Firma Kaufst und dich als wahrer Tackle Kenner ausgiebst  (Unbestätigt aber einen Versuch wert)

Schade ist nur eines das es nicht nur Hersteller Teams Gibt sondern das jede ansammlung von 3 Angelfreunden sich heute Team ...... nennt *kopfschüttel wo ist da der sinn*


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Ich denke, man muss zwischen mindestens zwei Sorten von Teamanglern unterscheiden.

Es gibt Firmen, z.B. Browning, die unterhalten tatsächlich Mannschaften, die an Wettbewerben teilnehmen und in die man per entsprechender Qualifikation berufen wird. Im Grunde genommen auch nicht anders, wie bei anderen Sportmannschaften auch.

Die anderen sind meist nichts anderes, als Mitarbeiter der Werbeabteilung. Die tragen ihre, wie auch immer gearteten Botschaften zum zahlenden Anglervolk. Diese Leute haben zwar durch die Bank anglerisch etwas drauf, aber bei einigen frage ich mich schon, womit da die vermeintliche Prominenz begründet wird und ob die überhaupt einer kennt. Sie verkünden halt von Hochglanzprospekten herab, wohin wir unser Geld bitte geben sollen.

Aber am einfachsten wird man per Shirtinator zum Teamangler. Mindestens zwei schicke Hemdchen bedrucken lassen, einen Kumpel finden und fertig sind die Kleinkleckersdorf-Hantas, oder so!

Der deutsche Michl neigt eben zu Vereinigungen aller Art!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Da haben wir zu dem Thema mal ein Interview mit einem Teamangler gemacht als Video:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=221413

Der Benny redet da offen und ehrlich..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Andal schrieb:


> Kleinkleckersdorf-Hantas!


 





Andal schrieb:


> Der deutsche Michl neigt eben zu Vereinigungen aller Art!?


 
Für den der`s mag, das Höchste - aber was spricht auch dagegen, wenn man sich mit ein paar Freunden mehr oder weniger formell zusammenschließt? Bei manchen nimmts halt lächerlichere Auswüchse an, als bei anderen ... |rolleyes aber so ists doch überall im Leben.


----------



## Siever (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Alles eine Zeitgeisterscheinung, die Leute sind heute medial überflutet und
> kriegen eine Castingshow nach der anderen vorgesetzt. Es wird ihnen suggeriert,dass nur der zählt, wer auf egal welche Weise, mediale Präsens erreicht.


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht! Leider ist es mittlerweile nur nicht mehr so, dass "suggeriert wird, dass nur der zählt, der mediale Präsens erreicht" sondern dass es oftmals wirklich so ist! 
Alles dreht sich nur noch um "Likes", "Follower", "Abonnenten" (da ich in einer Realschule arbeite, kenne ich diese Auswüchse zu genüge). Wenn da nicht flächenmäßig medienpädagogisch gut gearbeitet wird, läuft diese Entwicklung irgendwann ganz aus dem Ruder (wovon auszugehen ist)... Hast du kein Facebook, bist du hier in der Schule niemand. Traditionelle Werte wie Freundschaft, Respekt etc. sind durch die Medien und das Internet sehr schwammig geworden...

Wenn ich mit meinem Großonkel über`s angeln rede, gibt der mir Tipps, die vor 50 Jahren fängig waren und immer noch fängig sind, aber heute in keiner Zeitung mehr erwähnt werden. Für junge Leute wären diese Tipps aber so etwas von uninteressant und unglaubwürdig, da mein Großonkel so etwas von "unstylisch" ist und zudem kein kunterbuntes Tackle mit hübschen englischen Namen beispielsweise der Firma Berkley fischt... . Außerdem hat mein Großonkel keinen Youtube-Channel und tummelt sich auch nicht in irgendwelchen sozialen Netzwerken mit tausenden von "likes" und "followern". Es interessiert also keine Sau. Das könnte ich jetzt noch seitenweise weiterführen.

Es gab in einer der letzten F&F- Ausgaben einen Bericht zum Thema Teamangler, der vielleicht nicht ganz objektiv aber interessant war.

Ich für meinen Teil möchte niemals hauptberuflich Teamangler  einer Firma sein und dem Druck unterliegen, mit nur einer bestimmten Marke das ganze Jahr über Fische fangen zu müssen.

Trotzdem interessiere ich mich für die ein oder andere Neuerscheinung auf dem Markt. Wenn ich denn mal etwas testen durfte, habe ich das gerne gemacht. Aber nicht, um später Teamangler einer Marke zu werden, sondern um das jeweilige Produkt einer Marke objektiv und aus der Sicht eines Normalo-Anglers zu bewerten. Wenn einer gerne Teamangler ist, soll er das gerne machen. So lange die Bedingungen stimmen (die ja oftmals leider eben nicht stimmen) soll das doch jeder machen wie er mag.
Des Weiteren schreibe ich Artikel- für`s AB, aber auch für die R&R. In erster Linie weil es mir Spaß macht und zweitens weil ich mich für mich freue, wenn es veröffentlicht wird (und das freut wirklich nur mich- zu Hause interessiert sich dafür schon niemand mehr). Und drittens gibt es sogar manchmal ein kleines Taschengeld dafür, dass ich persönlich gerne annehme und wieder in mein HOBBY stecke.
Und natürlich wäre es gelogen, wenn ich mich nicht freuen würde, wenn mal ein anderer Angler sagt: "hey Siever, haste schön gemacht". Und ja, ich habe sogar Videos bei YouTube. Und zwar deshalb, weil es mir Spaß macht!


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

@Siever, wenn du an einer Schule arbeitest, ich nehme jetzt mal an,als Lehrer, dann bist du ja an der Quelle dieser gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung!
Bei mir ist es die nun 20 jährige Tochter,die mich indirekt daran teilhaben lässt.
So finde ich es z.B. erstaunlich,dass ca. die Hälfte ihres Freundes/Bekanntenkreis entweder in Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter ist, oder dieses noch anstrebt!
Da frage ich mich, wer will denn in dem Land noch einer "richtigen" Arbeit
nachgehen und was wird aus den hunderttausend Mediengestaltern?
Meine Tochter ist in Ausbildung zur Heim und Jugenderzieherin und kümmert sich somit um die Verlierer in dem großen Zirkus.

Jürgen


----------



## degl (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Blödelmodus an: such dir ein Team zusammen und geh angeln.........dann biste Teamangler#h

Blödelmodus aus

gruß degl


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Siever schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht! Leider ist es mittlerweile nur nicht mehr so, dass "suggeriert wird, dass nur der zählt, der mediale Präsens erreicht" sondern dass es oftmals wirklich so ist!
> Alles dreht sich nur noch um "Likes", "Follower", "Abonnenten" (da ich in einer Realschule arbeite, kenne ich diese Auswüchse zu genüge). Wenn da nicht flächenmäßig medienpädagogisch gut gearbeitet wird, läuft diese Entwicklung irgendwann ganz aus dem Ruder (wovon auszugehen ist)... Hast du kein Facebook, bist du hier in der Schule niemand. Traditionelle Werte wie Freundschaft, Respekt etc. sind durch die Medien und das Internet sehr schwammig geworden...
> 
> Wenn ich mit meinem Großonkel über`s angeln rede, gibt der mir Tipps, die vor 50 Jahren fängig waren und immer noch fängig sind, aber heute in keiner Zeitung mehr erwähnt werden. Für junge Leute wären diese Tipps aber so etwas von uninteressant und unglaubwürdig, da mein Großonkel so etwas von "unstylisch" ist und zudem kein kunterbuntes Tackle mit hübschen englischen Namen beispielsweise der Firma Berkley fischt... . Außerdem hat mein Großonkel keinen Youtube-Channel und tummelt sich auch nicht in irgendwelchen sozialen Netzwerken mit tausenden von "likes" und "followern". Es interessiert also keine Sau. Das könnte ich jetzt noch seitenweise weiterführen.
> ...




ich bin jetzt 17 mein opa hatt mir das angeln beigebracht und wenn ich mit kollegen meines alters rede kommt meist ein dummer komentar wen ich sage "ich geh am Wochenende mal nen hecht ansitz starten mit köfi " dan kommt damit fängste eh nix geh lieber spinfischen da fängste mehr und dan wird dämlich geguckt wen ich den größeren hecht fange ^.^


@siever 10x :m für deinenn Post


----------



## Siever (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Siever, wenn du an einer Schule arbeitest, ich nehme jetzt mal an,als Lehrer, dann bist du ja an der Quelle dieser gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung...
> Meine Tochter ist in Ausbildung zur Heim und Jugenderzieherin und kümmert sich somit um die Verlierer in dem großen Zirkus.
> ...


Nee, ich bin Schulsozialarbeiter, Anti- Gewalt- und Deeskalationstrainer und kümmer mich ebenfalls um die Verlierer in dem großen Zirkus

Das schöne an den sozialen Netzwerken finde ich immer folgendes: ich bin immer überrascht, wie inflationär der Begriff "Freund" ist, denn bei 500 "Freunden" würde ich bei einem plötzlichen Treffen in der Stadt bestimmt bei 490 Leuten weggucken und schnell weitergehen... .


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



> Das schöne an den sozialen Netzwerken finde ich immer folgendes: ich bin  immer überrascht, wie inflationär der Begriff "Freund" ist,



Die Begriffe haben ja allgemein heute eine andere Bedeutung, als im herkömmlichen Sinn.
Ich habe z.b eine Zeit lang geglaubt, dass mit Kollege natürlich der Arbeitskollege gemeint sei und nicht etwa Freund oder Bekannter!

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Siever schrieb:


> Das schöne an den sozialen Netzwerken finde ich immer folgendes: ich bin immer überrascht, wie inflationär der Begriff "Freund" ist



Echte Freunde erkennst du daran, dass die auch mit dir noch etwas zu tun haben wollen, Zeit haben, dich treffen wollen, wenn es dir richtig schlecht geht. Das trifft auf "soziale Netzwerke", wo fast jeder das eigene Leben künstlich aufhübscht, zwanghaft versucht, nicht Einsam zu sein, doch nicht mehr wirklich zu. 
Wir leben in einer Zeit der Blender. Die einen werden mit ihrer zusammengeklauten Doktorarbeit entlarvt, aber Photoshopkorrekturen, Pseudo-Freundschaften und geschönte Lebensläufe sind voll im Trend. Soviel zum Thema "toter Zander im Drill" |rolleyes

Bei Youtube werde ich nie verstehen, wer überhaupt glaubt, dort mediale Aufmerksamkeit erregen zu können. Täglich landen dort mehr Minuten Film, wie jeder von uns in seinem Leben anschauen könnte. Die Wenigen, die dort zu "Hits" werden, haben einerseits eine bessere Vernetzung (zum Teil völliger Zufall!), zum anderen hätten es die meisten von denen auch ohne YT in den Medien geschafft, wenn sie es denn versucht hätten.

Um den Bogen zu den Teamanglern zu ziehen.. Das ist reines Marketing, sonst nichts. Gleiches gilt für Angeln als "ernsthafter Sport", wie es in anderen Ländern betrieben wird und deren "Pro's". Schon komisch, dass dies scheinbar gut ankommt, früher zählte noch die Qualität und man kaufte Marken, weil man wusste, dass sie kein Schrott sind.


----------



## Franky (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Moin...  Ein ganz geiles Zitat:


			
				Lui schrieb:
			
		

> Bei manchen nimmts halt lächerlichere Auswüchse an, als bei anderen ...


Inbesonders, wenn diejenigen sich dann auch noch überernst nehmen und gar nicht mehr merken, welche Grenze überschritten wurde! Fallen mir schnell ein paar ein! :q
Ich muss auch sagen: ich hätte gar keinen Bock auf Teamangler. Dafür ist mein Gerödel auch viel zu breit gestreut, weil ich mir gerne den Kram zusammensuche, wie er mir am besten passt. Was da draufsteht, ist mir wurscht! Aber mit etwas angeln und "fangen" zu MÜSSEN, weil andere das von Dir erwarten DÜRFEN (weil sie dafür zahlen, in welcher Art auch immer) - nee danke! Dafür ist mir meine "Freizeitnahrungssuche"  zu "teuer"!


----------



## Knispel (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Trainier dir eine gute Figur an, lasse dir 2 Brüste bauen, färbe  die Haare blond und wackel ein wenig mit dem Hintern. Du sollst mal sehen, wie schnell du auf den Titelseiten einschlägiger Kataloge erscheinst ....


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Die schrillen Beispiele für solche Teams kennen wir ja alle. Da muss man nicht viele Worte verlieren. Aber es gäbe durchaus Randbereiche, da könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dabei zu sein. Das sind aber dann die ganz kleinen Teams, wo man sicher keinen Lebensunterhalt damit bestreiten kann. Für einen Rutenhersteller der Oberklasse kann man sich schon hinstellen, ohne großartig geknebelt zu sein. Sie bauen ja nur Ruten und dementsprechend ist man bei der Wahl des restlichen Geräts ziemlich frei und ungebunden. Oder eben methodenbezogene Teams, die ganz und gar ohne einen Hersteller auskommen und die Mitglieder gar keine Leistungen beziehen, sieht man mal von einem Kaffee und einer Bockwurst auf der Messe ab. Das hat dann aber mit dem üblichen Bild des Teamanglers nichts mehr zu tun. Das ist dann quasi das Hobby innerhalb der Passion Angeln.

Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass alle unter uns erst mal schwer mit sich selber ringen würden, wenn sie ein entsprechendes Angebot bekämen.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



> Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass alle unter uns erst mal schwer mit sich  selber ringen würden, wenn sie ein entsprechendes Angebot bekämen.



Nein, sicher nicht!
Bin auch im "richtigen Leben" eher Einzelkämpfer und schon rein äußerlich
nicht massenfreundlich, vom Auftreten her sowieso nicht!
Für solche "Aufgaben" braucht man doch eher Typen, die Schleimspuren hinterlassen und entsprechend sendebewusst sind!

Jürgen


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nein, sicher nicht!
> Bin auch im "richtigen Leben" eher Einzelkämpfer und schon rein äußerlich
> nicht massenfreundlich, vom Auftreten her sowieso nicht!
> Für solche "Aufgaben" braucht man doch eher Typen, die Schleimspuren hinterlassen und entsprechend sendebewusst sind!
> ...



Sehr gut geschrieben und verdammt ehrlich! Zu den Schleimspuren fällt mir da zuerst der Typ ein der so ausschaut als wäre er bei der Tour de France abgehauen....|kopfkrat
Da bekomm ich Würgeanfälle...

Niemals Teamangler! Für kein Geld der Welt! Ich frage mich bei manchen ob die den Mist selber glauben den sie von sich geben???


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Ich glaube euch aufs Wort, dass ihr die üblichen Angebote ablehnen würdet. Aber ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass ihr sehr, sehr lange an dem Brocken kauen würdet, wenn das richtige Angebot kommt. Ich sehe das für mich auch nicht viel anders, aber wir haben alle unseren Preis. Der eine ist Discounter, der andere eine Nobel-Boutique, aber verkaufen tut im Zweifelsfall jeder. Das ist so, wir sind Menschen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Ums nicht zu einseitig werden zu lassen..

Es gibt solche und solche - wie fast immer im Leben.

Ich hatte das Glück in den letzten weit über 20 Jahren nicht wenige kennen lernen zu dürfen.

Da gabs wirklich nicht zu wenige, mit denen man freiwillig kein Bier trinken gehen würde.

Andere sind einfach wirklich patente Kerle, zum Teil wirklich abgedrehte Angler, die nur leben, wenn sie am Angeln sind.

Da sind welche dabei, die es geplant haben und welche die reingerutscht sind, manche bleiben dabei. Ich kenne aber auch eine ganze Reihe, die das wieder aufgaben.

Auch die Philosophie der Firmen ist unterschiedlich - manche nehmen gerne bekannte Gesichter als "Markenträger", andere legen wirklich Wert auf gute Angler um sie real in Entwicklung und Test mit einzubinden und das nicht nur vorgeben..

Die Geschichte um Teamangler ist da genauso differenziert die der Angler an sich..
"Den Angler" gibts halt nicht - daher auch nicht "den Teamangler"..

Nur eine Riesenmenge komplett verschiedener Typen mit unterschiedlichsten Ansichten Anforderungen und Wünschen beim Angeln - Bei Anglern wie bei "Teamern"...


----------



## Merlin (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Es gibt doch bei jeder großer Firma solche und solche..
Es gibt die Bekannten die für die Öffentlichkeit Werbung machen..die in jeder Angelzeitung auf jeder Messe und dauernd auf irgendwelchen Veranstaltungen zu finden sind..

Und es gibt viele Teamangler die mehr oder weniger im verborgenen Arbeiten...Sie testen neue Produkte  so wie es ein "normaler" 0815 Angler macht...entwickeln mit viel Freunde neue Köder...und arbeiten eng mit dem Produktmanagent zusammen usw.
Wenn man selber viel angeln geht und Freude am Produkttesten - und entwickeln hat...ist das schon ziemlich geil !!!

Da würde die Mehrheit hier die Teamangeler ***** finden auch zu schlagen.


----------



## Kristian98 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Ich brauch kein Team ...

Früher wollte ich unbedingt immer Profisachen haben, mit anderen Junganglern mithalten können, immer größer, schöner und besser. Heutzutage hab ich 2 gute Freunde gefunden, mit denen ich angeln gehen kann, den völlig egal ist, was ich für ein Gerät habe, und die auch nicht den Kopf verdrehen, wenn ich mal ein Fisch mitnehmen will. #h . 

Was ich damit sagen will, ich habe mein Team gefunden !
Wir haben es nicht nötig, immer weiter, besser und schönere Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, es sind Momenta bei uns, da freuen wir uns auch wenn mal eine 15 cm Rotfeeder anbeißt. 

Und wer will mir jetzt sagen, dass (alle) Jungangler von der medialen Welt umgeben sind, und keine "richtigen" Freunde mehr haben  #d#d :m


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Trainier dir eine gute Figur an, lasse dir 2 Brüste bauen, färbe die Haare blond und wackel ein wenig mit dem Hintern. Du sollst mal sehen, wie schnell du auf den Titelseiten einschlägiger Kataloge erscheinst ....


 

Unabhängig der anglerischen Qualitäten, die ich nicht beurteilen kann und mag, muss man doch eines sagen:
Gerade eine dieser weiblichen, blonden Anglerinnen hat Angeln doch auch ein großes Stück mehr in die Gesellschaft getragen, als das der erfolgreichste, aber bierbäuchige und unrasierte Angler, jemals geschafft hätte? Auftritte im Frühstücksfernsehen, bei Carmen Nebel, in diversen (Nichtangler-)Zeitschriften ... 

Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob die "Ware" von einer relativ ansehnlichen, zweifellos aber sympathischen Frau in modischem Tank-Top und Jeans "verkauft" wird, oder von einem bärbeißigem
Hinterwäldler in Flecktarn und ner Kippe im Mund. 
"Sex sells" gilt eben auch hier.

Ich neige leider auch immer dazu, ein Radikalurteil zu fällen - aber manchmal ist eine differenzierte Betrachtung von Vorteil. Und gerade diese Anglerin(nen) vertreten unser Hobby sehr angenehm und ich gönne es ihnen, dass sie hiervon (hoffentlich) gut leben können.


----------



## Lommel (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Angefangen hat das doch meines Wissens mit der Specimen hunting group. Das waren im Grunde sehr innovative Angler, von denen man sich als Normalo doch immer wieder gerne was abgeguckt hat. So ein Typ wie Matze Koch sehe ich auch ganz gerne. Unvergessen der Ausspruch "So jetzt beisst gerade nix, ist zwar blöd ist aber manchmal so".

Blöd ist wenn die Industrie auf den Zug aufspringt und den Angler nicht als Produktentwickler und -tester, sondern eher als wandelnde Werbemaschine sieht. Dann kommen so Dinger wie die Zandergeschichte raus. Nach dem Motto das ist unser neuer Köder, jetzt fang mal bitte einen 80er damit.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



> Und wer will mir jetzt sagen, dass (alle) Jungangler von der medialen  Welt umgeben sind, und keine "richtigen" Freunde mehr haben  #d#d :m



Na dann sei froh,dass du reale Freunde hast und nicht die virtuellen, welche dich in dem Moment, wo sie merken das du nicht dem Mainstream folgst, auf Fratzenbook dissen!

Jürgen


----------



## Schuppenträger (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Also wenn man knallhart die Vor und Nachteile gegenüberstellt muss ich sagen das es sich nicht wirklich lohnt.

Umsonst gibt es in vielen Fällen nichts, sondern nur vergünstigt. Kleine goodies gibt es z.B. wenn man einen Artikel veröffentlicht, der aber auch ggf. vom entsprechenden Hersteller bearbeitet wird. Aber auch hier sind Aufwand und Entschädigung in keinster Weise miteinander zu vergleichen. Man muss einfach Spaß daran haben

ABER, die Stimmung in so einem Team ist natürlich großartig, bei mir zumindest.


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob die "Ware" von einer relativ ansehnlichen, zweifellos aber sympathischen Frau in modischem Tank-Top und Jeans "verkauft" wird, oder von einem bärbeißigem
> Hinterwäldler in Flecktarn und ner Kippe im Mund.
> "Sex sells" gilt eben auch hier.
> 
> Ich neige leider auch immer dazu, ein Radikalurteil zu fällen - aber manchmal ist eine differenzierte Betrachtung von Vorteil. Und gerade diese Anglerin(nen) vertreten unser Hobby sehr angenehm und ich gönne es ihnen, dass sie hiervon (hoffentlich) gut leben können.



Warum muss denn jemand unser Hobby vertreten? Vor wehm oder was? Es geht doch nur um Kohle und darum das die Taschen schön voll werden! Mir kann es doch schei$$egal sein ob da ne Blondine von nem Cover grinst oder Herr stoppelbart! Ich hab mir noch nie was gekauft nur weil es in der Werbung war ob beim Angeln oder sonst wo! Eigentlich versuch ich soviel wie möglich nicht zu kaufen eben weil es beworben wird! Und ganz ehrlich, so ein typ in flecktarn mit Bart und kippe ist authentischer als ne Blondine jemals sein wird!(zumindest beim Angeln, in der Sexindustrie schaut das anders aus!) Die meisten denken doch das Rad neu erfunden zu haben und strotzen vor arroganz! Mir würde auch keine Angelzeitschrift mehr ins Haus kommen wäre da nicht das Jahr abo wegen dem Lava, was in den Zeitungen steht weis ich nicht ich verschenke sie nach eintreffen! Nicht ein einziger cent wird mehr für solchen mist ausgegeben, was wollen die mir denn noch lernen? Ich fange meine Fische auch so ohne Zeitschrift oder teueren DVD's!


----------



## August (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Mir würde auch keine Angelzeitschrift mehr ins Haus kommen wäre da nicht das Jahr abo wegen dem Lava, was in den Zeitungen steht weis ich nicht ich verschenke sie nach eintreffen! Nicht ein einziger cent wird mehr für solchen mist ausgegeben, was wollen die mir denn noch lernen? Ich fange meine Fische auch so ohne Zeitschrift oder teueren DVD's!



Steht sowieso immer fast nur das selbe drin zudem sind ca. 75% Werbung der Rest sind Beiträge von Anglern welche Ihre Fänge Präsentierenn genau über solche sachen habe ich vor Kurzen wo anders Geschrieben da mir das Tierisch auf den Wecker geht wie uns die Angelindustrie jeden tag aus das neue immerwieder das Geld für Teilweise Billigen Chinaschrott aus der tasche ziehen möchte.

Alleine Unternehmen welche in Japan eine Ganz andere Schiene fahren und zudem noch bei der Qualität zwischen Europa und Japan Unterscheiden, Warum kann man diese Qualitativ Hochwertigeren Produkte in Europa nicht erwerben , klar ein Import aus dem Ausland kann man machen aber warum bekommt ein Händler der euch einen Goretex Anzug einer Firma welche sowohl in D und JP vertreten ist einen drauf weil er euch den Anzug Verkaufen möchte ?????

es werden uns Täglich Top Ruten präsentiert bei welchen sich nach einen Halben jahr die Rollenbefestigung beim Angeln automatisch lösen, war früher alles besser ??? Wenn man einmal an die guten alten Zeiten denkt wo bei jeder Fiberglasrute ein 2ter Fixierring vorhanden war damit sich der Rollenhalter nicht löst. 

man Bedenke nur die Alten DAM Rollen 70-80 Jahre die Laufen noch heute natürlich kann man diese nicht mit den heutigen Vergleichen was wurfweiten angeht oder Kugelgelagerten Schnurlaufröllchen. 

Leider sehe ich genau disen Trend immer weiter vortschreiten die Angelindustrie Investiert immer mehr Geld in Werbung anstatt mal bei den Herstellern auf den Tisch zu Klopfen und Qualität zu verlangen 

sorry leute das ich mich hier auslassen musste allerdings jeder der sich auf eine Angelmesse verläuft kann eigentlich sehen wohin der trend geht.


----------



## HD4ever (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

man prostituiert sich nur ausreichend über alle möglichen anglerforen, facebook und sonstiges mit Berichten Fangmeldungen , Fotos und zeigt was man fürn ganz toller Angler ist, sieht dazu noch passend für die angestrebte Zielgruppe aus und mit Glück wird man dann mal angesprochen :m
( büschn Ironie dabei ... )​aber finde das heutzutage teilweise nur zu nervig wie einige nach möglichst viel Aufmerksamkeit hecheln und der eigendliche Zwecke, draußen in der Natur am Wasser zu sein zur Nebensache verkommt.
Heutzutage muß man schon nen stylischer streetfischer sein der einen Kapitalen nachm anderen ausm Wasser zaubert |kopfkrat


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



August schrieb:


> ...
> Schade ist nur eines das es nicht nur Hersteller Teams Gibt sondern das jede ansammlung von 3 Angelfreunden sich heute Team ...... nennt *kopfschüttel wo ist da der sinn*


Was ist daran bitte schade? 

Nur weil Leute die sich privat grün sind der Meinung sind das sie ein Team bilden ist das laut dir absoluter Quatsch? 

Team= Zusammenschluss von Personen zur Lösung von Aufgaben. Eine Familie ist auch ein Team.

Zumal aus meiner Sich ein Privatteam wesentlich interessanter ist als ein gesponsertes. Die sind wenigstens nicht Markenblind gezwungen Leuten Produkte auf den Bauch zu schmieren. Früher hat man Teams gebildet um nach der Schule Fußball zu spielen, ohne Gedanken an die 1ste Bundesliga zu verschwenden.


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Was ist daran bitte schade?
> 
> Nur weil Leute die sich privat grün sind der Meinung sind das sie ein Team bilden ist das laut dir absoluter Quatsch?
> 
> Team= Zusammenschluss von Personen zur Lösung von Aufgaben. Eine Familie ist auch ein Team.



Was bitte habt ihr denn für Aufgaben zu lösen? Ich will angeln, entspannen und die Natur genießen aber doch keine Aufgaben lösen #d.


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Was bitte habt ihr denn für Aufgaben zu lösen? Ich will angeln, entspannen und die Natur genießen aber doch keine Aufgaben lösen #d.



Angeln, entspannen und Natur geniesen sind keine Aufgaben? 

Gleiches würde auch für Taschenbillard gelten, wobei mir sich dabei die Gründung eines Teams nicht ganz erschließen würde


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Was bitte habt ihr denn für Aufgaben zu lösen?



Es soll ja Angler geben, die sich gerne Aufgaben stellen. Seien es nun bestimmte Zielfische, Taktiken, oder weiß der Teufel was. Auch wenn es nicht deinem Gusto entspricht, so ist es legitim und nicht wenige solcher Angler sind schon für neue Aspekte beim Angeln verantwortlich gewesen. Wo ist das Problem damit?


----------



## August (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

nun ja all das kann ich auch ganz einfach als meine Angelkollegen (Freunde)  bezeichen ohne ein Team zu sein  
die Bezeichnung ein Team halte ich eher für die Professionellen Angler welche das Beruflich machen oder in einen Wettbewerb wo mehrere Teams gegeneinander Angeln aber um etwas zu Lösen nehme ich eine Lösezange


----------



## Merlin (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

das ist doch etwas verlogen hier.....
Wer will denn jedes Jahr neue Produkte haben ( wir Angler)
Wenn zum z.B Babs mit einer neuen Rute rumläuft wer rennt gleich in den nächsten Laden ( wir Angler)
Eine Super Spinnrute die 2,3 Jahre alt ist kauft kaum noch einer weil ja angeblich immer alles besser wird. usw usw
Solange das so ist .ändert sich auch nichts...

Ich weiß.. ihr fallt alle nicht auf die Werbung rein...ihr guckt ja auch kein Dschungelcamp und geht auf keinen Fall zu Mc Donalds


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Andal schrieb:


> Es soll ja Angler geben, die sich gerne Aufgaben stellen. Seien es nun bestimmte Zielfische, Taktiken, oder weiß der Teufel was. Auch wenn es nicht deinem Gusto entspricht, so ist es legitim und nicht wenige solcher Angler sind schon für neue Aspekte beim Angeln verantwortlich gewesen. Wo ist das Problem damit?



Da gibt es keinerlei Problem nur verstehen muß ich es doch nicht! Ich strebe auch an gut zu fangen und nicht die kleinsten aber sind das Aufgaben? Kann jeder für sich definieren wie er mag, für mich ist die Angelei entspannung und Hobby aber keinerlei Aufgabe oder sonstiges! 

Aufgaben werden doch nur geschaffen um sich anschließend profilieren zu können, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



August schrieb:


> der Rest sind Beiträge von Anglern welche Ihre Fänge Perentieren



Du meinst sicher Penetrieren!


----------



## August (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher Penetrieren!


Eigentlich sollte es 
*präsentieren*

 Heissen  wird mal zeit für einen Bateriewechsel in der P(B)löden tastatur


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Warum muss denn jemand unser Hobby vertreten? Vor wehm oder was? Es geht doch nur um Kohle und darum das die Taschen schön voll werden! Mir kann es doch schei$$egal sein ob da ne Blondine von nem Cover grinst oder Herr stoppelbart! Ich hab mir noch nie was gekauft nur weil es in der Werbung war ob beim Angeln oder sonst wo! Eigentlich versuch ich soviel wie möglich nicht zu kaufen eben weil es beworben wird! Und ganz ehrlich, so ein typ in flecktarn mit Bart und kippe ist authentischer als ne Blondine jemals sein wird!(zumindest beim Angeln, in der Sexindustrie schaut das anders aus!) Die meisten denken doch das Rad neu erfunden zu haben und strotzen vor arroganz! Mir würde auch keine Angelzeitschrift mehr ins Haus kommen wäre da nicht das Jahr abo wegen dem Lava, was in den Zeitungen steht weis ich nicht ich verschenke sie nach eintreffen! Nicht ein einziger cent wird mehr für solchen mist ausgegeben, was wollen die mir denn noch lernen? Ich fange meine Fische auch so ohne Zeitschrift oder teueren DVD's!



Tschuldige, dass ich vergessen hab, dass die Vertretung unseres Hobbys in der Öffentlichkeit völlig unnötig ist. Daher ist es auch egal, wer und welcher Verband die Angler vertritt...


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Aufgaben werden doch nur geschaffen um sich anschließend profilieren zu können, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!



Aufgaben sind dazu da, dass sie gelöst werden. Das kann man ganz diskret für sich selber, ganz ohne jede "Profilierung" erledigen. Wenn ich mir sage, Mönsch geh mal wieder Döbelfischen, dann ist die Aufgabe bereits formuliert. Deine o.g. Aussage kann ich irgendwie nicht verstehen. Gibst du nach jeder Aufgabe, die du sicherlich täglich mehrmals zu losen hast, ein Presse-Bulletinn heraus?


----------



## Franky (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Merlin schrieb:


> das ist doch etwas verlogen hier.....
> Wer will denn jedes Jahr neue Produkte haben ( wir Angler)
> Wenn zum z.B Babs mit einer neuen Rute rumläuft wer rennt gleich in den nächsten Laden ( wir Angler)
> Eine Super Spinnrute die 2,3 Jahre alt ist kauft kaum noch einer weil ja angeblich immer alles besser wird. usw usw
> ...



Hmm.... Ich esse auch mal einen Burger bei Meckes oder BK und hab auch Dschungelkämp geguckt - aber in den nächsten Laden renne ich nicht, weil es eine neue Rolle oder Rute gibt. Und wer damit wedelt, ist mir primär auch wurscht!
Davon ab - natürlich ist ein hübsches und freundliches Gesicht als Repräsentant mir wesentlich angenehmer, als der olle Ratzkopp mit Fluppe und Baumwollripphemd. Aber bei mir muss auch das Produkt passen, nicht nur die Verpackung!

PS: ich kaufe übrigens auch gern "Schnäppchen" aus dem "Schlussverkauf". Solange sie passen, bin ich damit noch nicht auffe Nase gefallen...


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Andal schrieb:


> Aufgaben sind dazu da, dass sie gelöst werden. Das kann man ganz diskret für sich selber, ganz ohne jede "Profilierung" erledigen. Wenn ich mir sage, Mönsch geh mal wieder Döbelfischen, dann ist die Aufgabe bereits formuliert. Deine o.g. Aussage kann ich irgendwie nicht verstehen. Gibst du nach jeder Aufgabe, die du sicherlich täglich mehrmals zu losen hast, ein Presse-Bulletinn heraus?



Es geht hier einzig und alleine ums Fischen und ich äußere nur meine Meinung! Wie gesagt kann jeder definieren wie er mag! Ich persönlich kann nur lachen über die vielen vielen "Team´s" die es gibt! Zumal mich die verenglischung auch noch ankotzt, Team....pfffff! Das sind nix anderes als Angelfreunde, mit oder ohne Aufgabe! Und mehr wird da auch nie draus!


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



			
				Franky;3834461Davon ab - natürlich ist ein hübsches und freundliches Gesicht als Repräsentant mir wesentlich angenehmer schrieb:
			
		

> der olle Ratzkopp mit Fluppe und Baumwollripphemd[/B]. Aber bei mir muss auch das Produkt passen, nicht nur die Verpackung!



Wäre aber mal eine Idee. Das wirklich gute Produkt und der absolute Antityp. Richtig aufgezogen bleibt das besser in der Erinnerung, als die dickbetitte Universalblödine!

Jeder kennt Seitenbacherprodukte, eben weil die Radiowerbung so unterirdisch ist. Und jede Wette, das zieht Kunden!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



> Davon ab - natürlich ist ein hübsches und freundliches Gesicht als Repräsentant mir wesentlich angenehmer, als der olle Ratzkopp mit Fluppe und Baumwollripphemd. Aber bei mir muss auch das Produkt passen, nicht nur die Verpackung!



Die "Verpackung" ist ein eigenes Produkt, Nachfrager evtl. eine andere Zielgruppe als die für die verkaufte Ware. Von einem positiven und sympathischen "Kommerzangler/in" kann das Angeln jedenfalls mehr profitieren, als von manchen Anglern bzw. ihren (Verbands-)Ambitionen.


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

@Andal

Ich rede auch weder von dir noch von mir sondern einzig und alleine von "Teamanglern und selbsternannten Teamanglern"! Und die wollen sich profilieren das ist fakt!


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

@ Lochi:

Deine Meinung sei dir unbenommen. Aber du ziehst dennoch Nutzen von diesen Vereinigungen, nicht von allen, aber doch von einigen. Nur gibst du es nicht zu. Aber das kümmert wiederum niemand.


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

möglich aber unbewusst!!!


----------



## August (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

zumindest viele Angler sind im Angelverein frage mich nur ob das dann nicht schon genug Team ist einerseitz möchten wir alle einen Vertreter aber anstatt zusammenzurücken das alle Angler sind teilen wir uns selber in Teams auf ????


----------



## Merlin (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

@Lochi
du scherst alle über einen Kamm....
Du weißst gar nicht was manche Teamangler leisten !!!!( die eben nicht im Blickpunkt stehen)
Was meinst was es für ein langer Weg ist bist ein neues Produkt ausführlich getestet und verbessert worden ist bis es Marktreif ist.
Du willst doch Rollen kaufen die funktionieren oder nicht ??


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Ich will auch Waffen kaufen die in der Jagd funktionieren nur hab ich da von noch keinem "Team" was gehört das draußen Waffen testet!


----------



## August (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Merlin schrieb:


> @Lochi
> du scherst alle über einen Kamm....
> Du weißst gar nicht was manche Teamangler leisten !!!!( die eben nicht im Blickpunkt stehen)
> Was meinst was es für ein langer Weg ist bist ein neues Produkt ausführlich getestet und verbessert worden ist bis es Marktreif ist.
> Du willst doch Rollen kaufen die funktionieren oder nicht ??



Meinst du das es würklich so ist ??? oder sieht die Realität eher so aus das Ware eingekauft wird das Logo Draufgemacht den Teamanglern in die Finger gedrückt wird und unsummen für Werbung ausgegeben werden ????

Wer Stellt die Angelsachen Her ??? China oder unsere Namhaften Hersteller (Wiederverkäufer)


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Ich will auch Waffen kaufen die in der Jagd funktionieren nur hab ich da von noch keinem "Team" was gehört das draußen Waffen testet!



Nö das macht das Beschussamt, Du vergleichts nicht ganz die richtigen Arten von Gerät.


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Eben, das ist doch auch Quatsch! In der heutigen Zeit braucht kein gerätehersteller tausende von Teams! Sicher müssen Produkte in der Realität getestet werden, die meisten werden aber in fernost hergestellt, wozu brauch ich hier ein Testteam??? Nur um Werbung machen zu können eventuell noch mit toten Fischen... Nein danke!


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Ich will auch Waffen kaufen die in der Jagd funktionieren nur hab ich da von noch keinem "Team" was gehört das draußen Waffen testet!



Ah ja. Weil du noch nichts davon gehört hast, kann es solche Leute also nicht geben? Interessante Ansicht!


----------



## Merlin (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Na ..tausende natürlich nicht...aber ein paar schon
Du kannst die Leute ja Produkttester oder sonstwie nennen wenn etwas gegen das Wort "Team" hast.


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ah ja. Weil du noch nichts davon gehört hast, kann es solche Leute also nicht geben? Interessante Ansicht!



Hab ich doch nie geschrieben Andal, sondern nur das ich noch nix davon gehört habe! Verdreh mir nicht das Wort im Maul! Sicher werden Waffen auch in der Praxis getestet aber nirgens is der Hype so wie in der Anglerschaft!


----------



## offshoor (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

In Deutschland können vielleicht eine Hand davon leben, der rest ist Füllmaterial.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Ich will auch Waffen kaufen die in der Jagd funktionieren nur hab ich da von noch keinem "Team" was gehört das draußen Waffen testet!





Andal schrieb:


> Ah ja. Weil du noch nichts davon gehört hast, kann es solche Leute also nicht geben? Interessante Ansicht!



Nein, es gibt auch keine Teams die "draußen" neu entwickelte Waffen im Dauereinsatz auf Schwachpunkte testen.|rolleyes
Ich stell mir grad den Testbericht vor: Bei der Bockdoppelflinte xy Kal. 12/70 muß nachgearbeitet werden, der Verschluß ist den Anforderungen des täglichen Einsatzes nicht gewachsen...:q


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



> Du weißst gar nicht was manche Teamangler leisten !!!!( die eben nicht im Blickpunkt stehen)
> Was meinst was es für ein langer Weg ist bist ein neues Produkt  ausführlich getestet und verbessert worden ist bis es Marktreif ist.
> Du willst doch Rollen kaufen die funktionieren oder nicht ??


Das ist jetzt aber wirklich etwas naiv!
Bei Ruten und Ködern kann ich mir noch vorstellen,dass da Ideen und
Erfahrungen von manchen Teamanglern bei der Entwicklung mit einfließen!
Rollen werden am PC entwickelt, von Ingenieuren und Werkzeugmachern!
Dabei wird dann auch peinlichst darauf geachtet, dass die Dinger bloß nicht zu lange halten, damit der Warenfluß nicht behindert wird.
Es gibt doch nur wenige Rollen, die nur annähernd ihr Geld wert sind, wenn man nicht bei 200€ aufwärts ansetzt!

Jürgen


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt auch keine Teams die "draußen" neu entwickelte Waffen im Dauereinsatz auf Schwachpunkte testen.|rolleyes
> Ich stell mir grad den Testbericht vor: Bei der Bockdoppelflinte xy Kal. 12/70 muß nachgearbeitet werden, der Verschluß ist den Anforderungen des täglichen Einsatzes nicht gewachsen...:q



:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Und wenn man noch so gegen das System wettert, es spielt uns allen Vorteile zu. Wenn alles ohne nichts und vor allem ohne Bewerbung und Wettbewerb stattfände, dann würden wir alle mit der einen Angel, der einen Rolle und der einen schnur fischen und wenn wir Glück hätten, gäbe es sogar auch den einen Haken zu kaufen. Ich kenne Leute, die erzählen, dass es fürher mal Gebiete gab, wo es so war.

Sollen sich die Wirtschaftsstrategen, die Werbefachleute und das ganze Pack doch austoben bis zum Exzess. Mir kann es nur Recht sein, denn es ergibt sich mir eine riesige Auswahl. Was ich dann konsumiere ist davon ja nicht betroffen.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

|kopfkrat

Was hat das jetzt alles mit dem Thread zu tun?
Wie wird man Teamangler?
Vor- und Nachteile?


----------



## I C Wiener (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie wird man Teamangler?
> Vor- und Nachteile?




Du kannst dich gerne per PM bei mir bewerben, jedoch ist unser Team erst von 2 auf 4 Leute angewachsen, da ein Kumpel jetzt endlich in unseren Verein eingetreten ist und ein anderer gerade den Schein macht.
Mit ein paar Kisten Bier und nem Spanferkel bist du dabei.
Du wirst erstmal niedere Aufgaben wie Tackle schleppen und Sch***sgruben ausheben meistern müssen, aber dafür kommst du auch in den Genuss dir mal ein Blei oder nen Boiliestopper schnorren zu können. So läuft das eben im Team!

Bis jetzt besteht das Team aus einem Programmierer, einem Leckortungstechniker, einem Sozialarbeiter und einem Ingenieur. Wir bräuchten vielleicht noch einen Brauer oder einen Metzger.


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Du kannst dich gerne per PM bei mir bewerben, jedoch ist unser Team erst von 2 auf 4 Leute angewachsen, da ein Kumpel jetzt endlich in unseren Verein eingetreten ist und ein anderer gerade den Schein macht.
> Mit ein paar Kisten Bier und nem Spanferkel bist du dabei.
> Du wirst erstmal niedere Aufgaben wie Tackle schleppen und Sch***sgruben ausheben meistern müssen, aber dafür kommst du auch in den Genuss dir mal ein Blei oder nen Boiliestopper schnorren zu können. So läuft das eben im Team!
> 
> Bis jetzt besteht das Team aus einem Programmierer, einem Leckortungstechniker, einem Sozialarbeiter und einem Ingenieur. Wir bräuchten vielleicht noch einen Brauer oder einen Metzger.



Brauer bin ich, komme aber nur in eine Säufergemeidschaft zum gemeinsamen Leber killen Angelteam brauch ich net!
Ach und Wurst mach ich auch...


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



> Brauer bin ich, komme aber nur in eine Säufergemeidschaft zum gemeinsamen Leber killen Angelteam brauch ich net!
> Ach und Wurst mach ich auch...



@Lochi,die brauchen dich nicht,die suchen einen devoten Sklaven!



> Du wirst erstmal niedere Aufgaben wie Tackle schleppen und Sch***sgruben  ausheben meistern müssen, aber dafür kommst du auch in den Genuss dir  mal ein Blei oder nen Boiliestopper schnorren zu können. So läuft das  eben im Team!



Jürgen


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Naja, ich sauf auch mit hingabe


----------



## I C Wiener (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Lochi,die brauchen dich nicht,die suchen einen devoten Sklaven!





Aber bei freier Zeiteinteilung! Garantiert keine Messetermine, keine Vergünstigungen und der einzige Nachteil wäre mit uns in Verbindung gebracht zu werden.
Und wenn man am Rennsteig wohnt ist man ja schon Randfranke.


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Wie wird man Teamangler.


Also man muß sich erstmal nen Namen machen,beim Stippen sollte man das ein oder andere Fischen mitmachen und soviel wie möglich davon gewinnen,zb.VDSF Bezirksmeisterschaften,dann Landesmeisterschaften usw.(heißt heute nur anders und wird anders ausgetragen).Dann empfehlt man sich mit einiger Zeit (Jahren) von selbst bei dem ein oder anderen Herstellern oder im DAV bei einigen großen Fischen bis hin zur WM.Kann man zb.hier
http://www.champions-team.de/ nachlesen.


Dann kann man noch selbst nen Team gründen und sich bei Herstellern.....etc. bewerben,da sollte man da aber auch das ein oder andere "Vorzeigen" können wie immer das aussieht.

Ich habe selbst schon 2-3 Shirts und Mützen..etc.von großen Marken getragen (Teamangler),aber es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.


So mehr bringe ich mich hier nicht ein.

Ihr könnt wieder weitermachen.


#h


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Aber bei freier Zeiteinteilung! Garantiert keine Messetermine, keine Vergünstigungen und der einzige Nachteil wäre mit uns in Verbindung gebracht zu werden.
> Und wenn man am Rennsteig wohnt ist man ja schon Randfranke.



jetzt klingt´s langsam interesannt  und nach Tettau kann ich spucken#h
zumal mein Landkreis anstrebt nach Bayern zu wechseln...


----------



## canaryw (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Ich würd mich scho auch zur verfügung stelln... Dann hab ich wenigstens nen grund noch öfter zum fischen zu gehn  und wenn nix geht glänz ich trotzdem mit meiner anwesenheit


----------



## Purist (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Merlin schrieb:


> das ist doch etwas verlogen hier.....
> Wer will denn jedes Jahr neue Produkte haben ( wir Angler)
> Wenn zum z.B Babs mit einer neuen Rute rumläuft wer rennt gleich in den nächsten Laden ( wir Angler)



Wegen nett abgelichteten Blondinen, habe ich mir noch nie etwas gekauft, Angelgerät auch nicht. 
Neue Produkte? Wenn ich etwas brauche, wird reduzierte Auslaufware gekauft. Die ist 1. schon häufig von anderen gekauft worden, 2. heisst "neu" nicht unbedingt besser, gerne wird bei Neuen Serien eher "verschlimmbessert". 



Merlin schrieb:


> Eine Super Spinnrute die 2,3 Jahre alt ist kauft kaum noch einer weil ja angeblich immer alles besser wird. usw usw
> Solange das so ist .ändert sich auch nichts...



Komischerweise gibt es schon immer Angler, die ihre alten Ruten (10 Jahre und älter) besonders pflegen und hüten, die gehen z.T. sogar noch für horrende Preise weg, wenn man sie verkauft. Neues heisst seit Jahren nicht wirklich, dass etwas besser wird, das gilt für alle Bereiche, außer vielleicht Digitalelektronik.



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich weiß.. ihr fallt alle nicht auf die Werbung rein...ihr guckt ja auch kein Dschungelcamp und geht auf keinen Fall zu Mc Donalds



Richtig, RTL und Co habe ich schon lange aus der Receiverliste geschmissen und zu MCD und Co geht man auch nicht mehr, wenn man deren Konzept komplett verstanden hat. Hier Mehrwertssteuertricks, dort Aufwärmconvenienceware, die Gewinne landen wahrscheinlich auf den Caymans, schließlich gilt das Wort "Sozialstaat" für Großaktionäre nicht. 

Bin ich ein Einzelfall? Gewiss nicht, mit zunehmenden Alter merkt man den Lug und Trug nur deutlicher.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Purist schrieb:


> Wegen nett abgelichteten Blondinen, habe ich mir noch nie etwas gekauft



Ich schon, nämlich 'ne nett abgelichtete Blondine!


----------



## Merlin (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

@Purist

Ich glaube schon das du eher der Minderheit angehörst...( was ist gut finde..)
 aber in der Realität sieht das schon etwas anders aus


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Eben, das ist doch auch Quatsch! In der heutigen Zeit braucht kein gerätehersteller tausende von Teams! Sicher müssen Produkte in der Realität getestet werden, die meisten werden aber in fernost hergestellt, wozu brauch ich hier ein Testteam??? Nur um Werbung machen zu können eventuell noch mit toten Fischen... Nein danke!


die Entwicklung läuft nicht so wie Du sie beschreibst, die Teams entwickeln, die Fertigung erfolgt in CN. Ein Team ist eigentlich nicht nur Marketing Tool, wird auch zu Fieldreserch und R+D eingesetzt. So läuft das zumindest bei den 2 Teams die ich pers kenne. 



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt auch keine Teams die "draußen" neu entwickelte Waffen im Dauereinsatz auf Schwachpunkte testen.|rolleyes
> Ich stell mir grad den Testbericht vor: Bei der Bockdoppelflinte xy Kal. 12/70 muß nachgearbeitet werden, der Verschluß ist den Anforderungen des täglichen Einsatzes nicht gewachsen...:q


Bei Jagdwaffen nicht, bei Armeegerät schon, zumindest bei den Russen und Israelis ist das die standartisierte Vorgehensweise. 

Bei den Deutschen und Amis wird der Dreck an die Truppe übergeben und der Soldat soll sehen wie man mit dem Schrott zurecht kommt. 

Ich würde jederzeit die Kalaschnikov (egal ob 7,62 oder 5,45) aus NVA Beständen der G36 vorziehen, kostet nicht mal annährend soviel, hält ordentlich was aus und ist präzise, vor allem verreckt es nicht bei jedem Furz, zumal man mittlerwiele auch verbesserte Versionen bekommt mit denen auch anständig Zubehör an die Waffe bekommt.


----------



## Hobbyangler89 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage. Was meint ihr die ganze Zeit mit dem toten Zander?

Schöne Grüße

Hobbyangler89


----------



## LOCHI (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253086&page=4


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Oder hier noch ne Menge zu lesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253352

Jürgen


----------



## Hobbyangler89 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Ach und nochwas, von meiner Seite aus, zu dem Modernen Angelgerät mit Werbung usw. und Kaufwahn usw.

Ich bin 24 Jahre und Fische hier und da mal ganz gerne mit der Rute von meinem Vater. Die Rute und die Rolle sind von DAM und Baujahr 1972! Und das "alte" Angelgerät funktioniert immernoch sehr gut, manchmal sogar besser als das neue Zeug.

Schöne Grüße

Hobbyangler89


----------



## Sharpo (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Du kannst dich gerne per PM bei mir bewerben, jedoch ist unser Team erst von 2 auf 4 Leute angewachsen, da ein Kumpel jetzt endlich in unseren Verein eingetreten ist und ein anderer gerade den Schein macht.
> Mit ein paar Kisten Bier und nem Spanferkel bist du dabei.
> Du wirst erstmal niedere Aufgaben wie Tackle schleppen und Sch***sgruben ausheben meistern müssen, aber dafür kommst du auch in den Genuss dir mal ein Blei oder nen Boiliestopper schnorren zu können. So läuft das eben im Team!
> 
> Bis jetzt besteht das Team aus einem Programmierer, einem Leckortungstechniker, einem Sozialarbeiter und einem Ingenieur. Wir bräuchten vielleicht noch einen Brauer oder einen Metzger.



Danke, kein Interesse.

Ich wollte nur mal auf die Anfangsfrage des Threaderstellers hinweisen.

Und weise erneut daraufhin.
Keine Mods anwesend?


----------



## Sharpo (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



gründler schrieb:


> Wie wird man Teamangler.
> 
> 
> Also man muß sich erstmal nen Namen machen,beim Stippen sollte man das ein oder andere Fischen mitmachen und soviel wie möglich davon gewinnen,zb.VDSF Bezirksmeisterschaften,dann Landesmeisterschaften usw.(heißt heute nur anders und wird anders ausgetragen).Dann empfehlt man sich mit einiger Zeit (Jahren) von selbst bei dem ein oder anderen Herstellern oder im DAV bei einigen großen Fischen bis hin zur WM.Kann man zb.hier
> ...



Bewerben würde ich durch Sponsoren suche ersetzen.
Wenn man sehr gut ist, kommen die Sponsoren oder auch diese "Teams" von alleine.
Aber bis es soweit ist, geht eine Menge Geld drauf.

Und ob man dann den Erhalt des kostenlosen Euipment als Vorteil betrachtet? 
Ein Vorteil für was? Für die Ausführung des Hobbys? *hust*
Ein Hobby welches zur Pflicht wird weil Sponsoren Ergebnisse etc. sehen wollen ist harte Arbeit.


----------



## Dennis76 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Moin moin,
Selbstvertrauen ist das Zauberwort!!!!

Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen 2 englischen Karpfen"Profis" über die Schulter zu schauen und glaubt mir alle Kochen nur mit Wasser es kommt halt auf die richtigen Gewürze an.

Fatal finde ich allerdings,dass gerade den jungen Anglern das nötige Selbstvertrauen fehlt.

Ich kann doch unmöglich glauben,dass nur Köder x oder Rute y den Fisch bringt????

Ich denke wenn Fa. Nash oder Pelzer oder wer auch immer einen Sack Kartoffeln in 1 Kilotüten verkauft und sie "Potato Baits" nennt und mit vielen großen Fischbildern aggressiv bewirbt,wäre das wahrscheinlich der Renner,weil halt viele Angler damit fischen würden auch viele damit fangen??!!

Bei Kunstködern sehe ich das ganz ähnlich,wenn man den toten Köfi am System so aggressiv bewirbt,wie Illex Fox Rage und Co würde er auch nicht schlechter fangen.

Ich denke ein guter Teamangler sollte das Talent haben, Menschen zu sugerieren Dinge zu kaufen die sie eig. nicht brauchen die aber durchaus gut und nützlich sind.

Aber wie überall in der Werbung Augen auf und nicht alles blind kaufen,sondern auch mal hinterfragen|rolleyes

ZEIT IST DER BESTE KÖDER

Aber wie man Teamangler wird weiß ich auch nicht,vielleicht wenn man z.b. Markus P. das Tackle zum Wasser schleppt

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Sharpo (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*

Evtl. so:  

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/HART-Core-Angler-gesucht


http://www.matchangler-shop.de/index.php/tipps-tricks/sponsoring-sensas-garbolino


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie wird man Teamangler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn man sehr gut ist, kommen die Sponsoren oder auch diese "Teams" von alleine.


Si!
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Robbo-Jonsson-neuer-Teamangler-bei-DAM


----------

